# New pb from Ohio inland lake



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I broke a new ohio inland lake personal best yesterday at Piedmont lake 6.20. thought for sure she was gonna hit 7. Very healthy fish. also caught some smallies and other large mouths all on jerkbaits.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish! That is a tank


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Atta boy Brock!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a great catch! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great fish, thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Monster to be sure!!!!!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Pig for sure !


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Toad!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ggggggggiant


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Great fish! Congratulations.


----------



## slaunch138 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good for you dude! 
That thing looks like it stinks it's so big!!!


----------

